# aux not working after trying to install blitz ipod adapter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## NickVW's (Mar 30, 2009)

I tried to install a blitz ipod adapter in my 07 Jetta. It was all static and sounded like s**t with faint music in the background:banghead:. I plugged everything back in as it was before. I moved no pins or wires around. Now my Aux doesn't work.:sly: Not even an option anymore on my CD player. Is there a default programming that changed so now it will only switch over when there is an external CD changer?


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

*aux mode disabled - link to fix*



NickVW's said:


> I tried to install a blitz ipod adapter in my 07 Jetta. It was all static and sounded like s**t with faint music in the background:banghead:. I plugged everything back in as it was before. I moved no pins or wires around. Now my Aux doesn't work.:sly: Not even an option anymore on my CD player. Is there a default programming that changed so now it will only switch over when there is an external CD changer?


Your head unit has lost the setting that enables the aux port. You will need a VAG-COM to reset it.
This post describes how -> AUX mode broken on radio - FIX


----------



## NickVW's (Mar 30, 2009)

Way cool. :beer:


----------

